# Exploring The Need For A Step-by-Step Manual On Following Sikhi Way Of Life



## gurtej khubbar (Nov 2, 2012)

On being a Sikh? I'm not sure what to do. I've been reading the Granth Sahib, but I'm not sure on what to start applying in my daily life. I wish there was a manual step by step guide on being a Sikh. 

I also went to a Gurdwara once but didn't go again. It's not really that I felt uncomfortable with the building or people but I'm uncomfortable with the language barrier. A lot of people there seemed to be Punjabi and I'm not sure if I'd fit in. I'm a very shy and not so brave person. I lack courage and assertion.

I don't know what to do but Sikhism has been the religion that has touched me the most and I agree with it the most.


How to answer ?


----------



## Ambarsaria (Nov 2, 2012)

*Re: Someone asking this question*

gurtej khabbar ji thaks for your post and the thread.  I have couple of observations.





gurtej khubbar said:


> On being a Sikh? I'm not sure what to do. I've been reading the Granth Sahib, but I'm not sure on what to start applying in my daily life. I wish there was a manual step by step guide on being a Sikh.
> 
> I also went to a Gurdwara once but didn't go again. It's not really that I felt uncomfortable with the building or people but I'm uncomfortable with the language barrier. A lot of people there seemed to be Punjabi and I'm not sure if I'd fit in. I'm a very shy and not so brave person. I lack courage and assertion.
> 
> ...


_At the highest level or say 100,000 foot level Sikh is defined as follows per Sikh Reht Maryada,
_


> *The Definition of Sikh :*
> 
> * Article I*
> Any human being who faithfully believes in
> ...


_From your post I believe you are not short much per the above.  Simply being aware in living and actions is important past definition._

One very beautiful Shabad I believe that says quite a lot about Sikh philosophy and living is as follows,

Awal Allah Noor - Mohinder Singh Bhalla. - YouTube

One can take it for moment to moment, to treat all life in a consonant way, etc.  I believe if such is put into practical approach, a Sikh simply becomes higher in self living (we don't need to compare with others to see if we are better or worse than them) and a shining star in Sikhism and what it personifies.

All the best.

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## Annie (Nov 3, 2012)

I suggest that you just read what interests you, and one day soon you will be surprised by how much you have learned. Then maybe you can find one Sikh friend who will take you to Gurudwara with him or her. One more thing... every day, do one thing that you are afraid to do.


----------



## BhagatSingh (Nov 3, 2012)

gurtej khubbar said:


> On being a Sikh? I'm not sure what to do. I've been reading the Granth Sahib, but I'm not sure on what to start applying in my daily life. I wish there was a manual step by step guide on being a Sikh.


Here you go.
1. Well many scholars have made it simpler to see the step by step enshrined in Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji. You have to remember the 3 golden principles 

_Naam Japna_
Meditation. The Sikh tradition has been to repeat God's/Guru's name out loud, whilst focusing on the sound. Hold His image in your mind, let yourself be completely immersed in remembrance of God/Guru. All senses focused towards Him.

_Vand Chhakna_
Consume what you have shared. Simple enough. Share your possessions with others, knowledge, materials, food, goals, desires, spirituality, etc.

_Sachi Kirat Karni_
Righteous action. Is also honest action. To speak the truth and hold on to it as your only support. To know what is right and wrong in a given situation, and act upon it without losing focus.

These are the basics, and they cannot be stressed enough.

2. If you want to go further, you might also want to start noticing in yourself (in addition to practicing the above): greed (accumulation of materials and concepts), attachment (to material objects and to concepts), lust (sexual desires towards mental images, fantasizing), anger (also resentment, irritation, jealousy) and pride (your sense of self, attachment to an identity as the Doer of things). Try to watch them like how a cat watches a mouse hole. 

What to cultivate? Love, compassion, kindness, generosity, servitude, surrender, clarity, honesty, decisiveness, devotion, dettachment, patience, steadiness, peace, openness, acceptance, alertness, reverence. Know what these words mean as feelings, as states in yourself first! then work to cultivate them. Accumulate only this wealth, no one take it away from you. No one can take away your compassion and acceptance!

3. Even more advanced still. Remember this is in addition to the above two steps.
Recognize that all phenomenon of life is impermanent. Whatever comes, goes, what is born, dies eventually. Know this like the back of your hand, intuitively, not as some form of knowledge. This links back to step 1 and 2. E.g. The acceptance of impermanence. Being steady when faced with death.

Recognize that only the Seer is permanent. Cultivate this understanding. As a practice, ask yourself "who is watching everything happen around me?" This is the Seer. Root yourself in the Seer. You can draw forth reserves of vital energy, patience, compassion, etc all those things we talked about cultivating, from the Seer. The Seer is the source of everything!


4. Final Step
So in addition to the above, recognize the Seer to be *inseparable* from the observed phenomenon. See it all as *one*. See yourself in your environment and see your environment reflected in you. In other words, see God and God alone. This will maximize the steps 1,2 and 3! You will be full with love, will do 24/7 Naam japna, etc.

Act in the world, with the understanding from Step 3 and 4.

You can access all steps right here and now but to have them activated in your life constantly you need to work through and solidify them, starting from step 1. For step 2, you need a solid step 1. For step 3, you need solid step 1 and 2 and so on. This is the only reason why they are in steps, otherwise they are all accessible at any time. It's all about building a solid base! and those are the steps to it.

Just work at it, slow and steady wins the race, meaning it requires patience, persistence and steadiness of the mind.


----------



## gurtej khubbar (Jan 11, 2013)

BhagatSingh said:


> Here you go.
> 1. Well many scholars have made it simpler to see the step by step enshrined in Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji. You have to remember the 3 golden principles
> 
> _Naam Japna_
> ...





Thanks a lot Bhagat Singh ji,

Interesting u never mentioned 5 k's? And this is what I wanted out of this discussion. Shifting the focus straight away from 5 k's and learn the basics first. When a person follows the above steps then they will have a better understanding of what 5 k's mean and their important and left them to the individual to decide on them.

Thanks and I will share this on other forums.


----------



## Harkiran Kaur (Jan 11, 2013)

Your message reminded me of my own about a year ago!  I was very scared to go to the Gurdwara, and the language barrier is still difficult but I am learning.  My suggestion is to bite the bullet and just go to the Gurdwara!  I don't know if where you are at, they have a screen with the translations or not, but where I go we have a projector and it shows the Gurmuki, romanized Punjabi and the English translation.  Makes it easier!  Whatever you do, don't give up!  It's the best thing I have ever done for myself!! While there, also tell them you would like to do some Seva.... maybe serve at langar, then they will get to know you quicker and that you are serious.  

The reason I suggest to just go to the Gurdwara and not worry... It took me literally about 3 years before I finally made the decision to go.  I initially sent an email to the Gurdwara president, who assured me that ANYONE can go to the Gurdwara.  He put me in contact with a Gora Sikh we have here, who is well known across Canada.  I met with him for coffee and he explained how things work there, and then I went the first few times with him and his wife (who is Punjabi)  They really helped me the first while!!! I feel silly now, looking back... because I know I had nothing to worry about!!! I should have made the move to go there 3 years before instead of worrying about how I would fit in.



gurtej khubbar said:


> On being a Sikh? I'm not sure what to do. I've been reading the Granth Sahib, but I'm not sure on what to start applying in my daily life. I wish there was a manual step by step guide on being a Sikh.
> 
> I also went to a Gurdwara once but didn't go again. It's not really that I felt uncomfortable with the building or people but I'm uncomfortable with the language barrier. A lot of people there seemed to be Punjabi and I'm not sure if I'd fit in. I'm a very shy and not so brave person. I lack courage and assertion.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ishna (Feb 5, 2013)

BhagatSingh said:


> Here you go.
> 1. Well many scholars have made it simpler to see the step by step enshrined in Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji. You have to remember the 3 golden principles
> 
> _Naam Japna_
> ...


 
Bhagat ji, this is a really, really good.

Many thanks


----------

